# PTO Group Build Judging.



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought I'd post this here for everyone, including the other judges, just to keep you up to date.
As some of you might know, I'm away on holiday from Wednesday, until September 3rd. 
Consequently, I'll be a bit late getting around to judng the latest completed entries in the PTO GB.
Of course, the holiday was scheduled before the GB was extended, so I'm afraid there's not a lot I can do.
Other judges, if you e-mail me your scores, I'll sort it all out when I get back.
Thanks for your understanding, cooperation and patience.
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

No problem Terry. I think we can wait for you...


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm i wonder if i supply judge Airframes with enough quality Czech beer i could make sure i win the PTO build


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait for Terry we shall!!!! Have a nice trip!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bring some Czech beer back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2009)

Im still waiting to get a Judging form......


----------



## imalko (Aug 25, 2009)

Have a nice trip Terry. Hope you and Rochie will enjoy yourself on this little "vacation". Say hello to Roman for us and bring some nice photos from Duxford and Czech Republic.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Igor, photos will definitely be provided!
Ah S**t, sorry Dan, I'll get a blank form thingy e-mailed now mate, I knew I'd forgotten something! Must be old age creeping up!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

I can recommend the Pilsner Urquel. And when you fly over Dordrecht, please make sure you drop a bottle of 2 in my backyard


----------

